# Welches Bike würdet ihr persoenlich nehmen?



## blinky53 (29. Mai 2007)

Welches Bike würdet ihr persoenlich nehmen?

EASTERN-BIKES Jane BMX

 - 21" CroMo Frame, with Grim Reaper Sattelrohr
- incl. Internal Headset
- Eastern CroMo Fork
- Eastern Electron CroMo Crank, Spanish-BB
- Eastern Pro Cassette Hub 14mm, 48H, 9T CroMo Driver, chrom Rim
- Eastern Pro Nabe front 10mm, 36H, black Rim
- Eastern Medusa Sprocket 25T
- Eastern Slim Seat
- Eastern RIB Grips
- Eastern Bar 7.5"
- Wellgo Alu DX Pedals
- 1 Paar Pegs

oder

WETHEPEOPLE Addict BMX

- Rahmen: 20.5" Oberrohr-Länge, 100% 4130-Cro-Mo
- Lenker und Gabel aus 4130-Cro-Mo
- 3-teilige Hohl-Kurbel, Euro-BB SB-gelagert
- 32er CNC-Alu-Kettenblatt und hinten 12er Cassetten-Ritzel
- U-Brake hinten
- schraubbare Gyro-Tabs lassen sich am Rahmen montieren
- Laufrad vorne: 36 Loch mit 10mm Cro-Mo Achse, SB-gelagert
- Laufrad hinten: 48 Loch Chromfelge mit SB-gelagerter Cassetten-Nabe (14mm Cro-Mo Achse)
- wethepeople Defcon Griffe
- neues Slim Seat Design
- 1 Paar Pegs - wahlweise für Linke oder rechte Seite
- Gewicht (ohne Pegs): 12,87 kg

danke für eure meinung


----------



## K3KZ (29. Mai 2007)

Beide ok!
Ich würd aber eher zum wtp tendieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XenoX (29. Mai 2007)

addict


----------



## HB76 (29. Mai 2007)

das grüne


----------



## Gizmo. (29. Mai 2007)

was heißt das grüne ?  

addict 2007 is ein super bike  vorallem in BLAU


----------



## blinky53 (29. Mai 2007)

ok also nehme ich das Addict  so jetzt habe ich nur noch eine Frage ich mag bei http://www.parano-garage.de/ mir das Bike bestellen so welchen Rotoren/Gyros kann man von der Seite nehmen der passt danke für eure Antwort

mfg bl!nkY


----------



## [email protected] (29. Mai 2007)

gar keinen, braucht kein Mensch.


----------



## blinky53 (29. Mai 2007)

das war nicht meinen frage aber danke .....


----------



## Sele666 (29. Mai 2007)

des jane ist deutlich besser...
des addict scheißt dies jahr preiß leistungsmäßig ma mega ab...


----------



## Pulle666 (29. Mai 2007)

hätte auch jane gesagt aber jetz isses ja zu spät...


----------



## blinky53 (29. Mai 2007)

also is das Jane von denn Teilen her besser meint ihr?!?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yamseq (30. Mai 2007)

auf jeden Fall...


----------



## blinky53 (30. Mai 2007)

naja dann nehme ich woll das Jane hat wenigstens auch glei nen Rotor  also danke leute


----------



## Sele666 (30. Mai 2007)

jau kein ding viel spaß damit...


----------



## Bernie123456789 (30. Mai 2007)

rotor is *******... aber wird dir irgendwann schon selbst auffallen^^


----------



## BMXkid (30. Mai 2007)

naja, rotor geht schneller kaputt find ich, aba diese elend langen kabel sind immer im weg find ich...
ich hab mich zwischn addict und jane auch für jane endschieden, hjab am ende aber doch n anderes genomm =D


----------



## Pulle666 (30. Mai 2007)

gute entscheidung 
fahre das auch seit nem halben jahr(das 06er) und bin voll zufrieden  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lion King (30. Mai 2007)

wie wärs mit dem optik ridah?


----------



## Bernie123456789 (31. Mai 2007)

rotor geht nicht nur schnell k-putt sondern hat auch ne bescheidene bremskraft (auÃer halt die super ultra rotoren fÃ¼r viel geld, die aber ganz bestimmt nicht an nem rad fÃ¼r 500â¬ dran sind). achja das oberrohr vom jane is 21" lang also wenn man (noch) bisschen kleiner ist sollte man sich das auch gut Ã¼berlegen


----------



## Pulle666 (31. Mai 2007)

ich fahr das ja auch in 21"
bin 1,86 und es is perfekt


----------



## blinky53 (31. Mai 2007)

ich bin  1.80 ca groß also wird das ja gehen


----------



## ZoMa (31. Mai 2007)

Bernie123456789 schrieb:


> rotor geht nicht nur schnell k-putt sondern hat auch ne bescheidene bremskraft (auÃer halt die super ultra rotoren fÃ¼r viel geld, die aber ganz bestimmt nicht an nem rad fÃ¼r 500â¬ dran sind). achja das oberrohr vom jane is 21" lang also wenn man (noch) bisschen kleiner ist sollte man sich das auch gut Ã¼berlegen



OK, Also ich noch eine hatte war mein Brems-Setup folgendes:

-Dia Copmpe Tech 99
-AD990 ca. 5-7 Jahre alt (original BremsklÃ¶tze -schwarz)
-Gemini Cable
-Oryg Rotorkabel
-Standard Oryg Rotor
-Schwarze MaddMaxx Felge

Und meine Bremse hat perfekt funktioniert..
Zauberei oder nicht dumm genug gewesen die Einstellungen zu verbocken?


----------



## Gizmo. (31. Mai 2007)

lol das war mal ein konter  

ich denk auch das du mit dem Jane gut klar kommst..  
i-wann willst du dann auch kein feddich rad mehr fahrn und stellst dir selber eins zam.. aber erst ma schön fahrn  
und zeich dann ma bilder mit dir un dem rad


----------



## blinky53 (31. Mai 2007)

jojo aber selber zusammen stellen ist eine kosten frage und zum anfangen reicht wohl ein 520 euro Rad hoffe ich ma  die teile kann man dann ja nach und nach sich besseres kaufen aber erst mal klein anfangen


----------



## vollepullebmx (2. Juni 2007)

Bernie123456789 schrieb:


> rotor geht nicht nur schnell k-putt sondern hat auch ne bescheidene bremskraft (auÃer halt die super ultra rotoren fÃ¼r viel geld, die aber ganz bestimmt nicht an nem rad fÃ¼r 500â¬ dran sind). achja das oberrohr vom jane is 21" lang also wenn man (noch) bisschen kleiner ist sollte man sich das auch gut Ã¼berlegen



totaler BlÃ¶dsinn, ordentlich eingestellt und ein wenig Ãl in den ZÃ¼gen kann man auch super Bremsen hat ja auch immerhin chromfelgen das Jane bike. Mich nervte dieses ewige zurÃ¼ckdrehen des Lenkers ohne Rotor
und wenn doch kein Bock mehr darauf hat kann amn den Rotor ja auch abbauen und  das kann ja auch kein Argument gegen ein Bike sein


----------



## blinky53 (7. Juni 2007)

passt beim EASTERN-BIKES Jane BMX diese Kurbel?!

EASTERN-BIKES Pro Crank

- Material: Cromo
- Crank Arm length: 175mm
- Axle thick: 19mm
- Weight: 1.111kg / 39.2oz


----------



## Bernie123456789 (8. Juni 2007)

kurbel is nich das problem...du musst nur gucken dass du die richtigen lager kaufst (euro bb/ us bb ...also alles wo "BB" dabei steht) musst halt gucken was du für lager am jane hast. müsste eigentlich in der artikelbeschreibung stehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blinky53 (8. Juni 2007)

aso ok danke für die Antwort
 und warum geibt es da so viel verschiedene?

EURO BB
MID BB
US BB
Spanish BB

was ist da der unterschied?


----------



## bockbier27 (18. Juni 2007)

Einfach ma gucken^^

WTP ADDICT 2007 

http://cgi.ebay.de/We-The-People-AD...6QQihZ008QQcategoryZ22559QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## RISE (18. Juni 2007)

blinky53 schrieb:


> aso ok danke für die Antwort
> und warum geibt es da so viel verschiedene?
> 
> EURO BB
> ...



Die verschiedenen Lagerarten sind im Laufe der BMX/MTB Evolution entstanden.
US (oder BMX) BB findest du heute kaum noch, das sind große Lager inkl. Lagerschale, die zum Einpressen in das Tretlager vorgesehen sind. Mid BB ist eine Abwandlung davon, hier kommen US BB Lager zum Einsatz, aber auf die Lagerschale wird verzichtet. Ist sozusagen ein Mix aus Haltbarkeit und Gewichtstuning. Man kann z.T. 19mm US BB Lager als Mid Lager benutzen, 20mm und 22mm Lager passen nicht.
Euro BB war dann der Tiefpunkt, es entspricht normalen MTB Tretlagern und hatte leider sehr kleine Lager, was die ganze Angelegenheit nicht sehr haltbar gemacht hat. Spanish ist wiederum aus dem Euro BB entstanden, verzichtet aber auf das Tretlagergewinde. Die Lager werden wieder etwas größer und sind auch sehr haltbar.Meine halten seit 1 1/2 Jahren.


----------



## bockbier27 (18. Juni 2007)

Ich kenn mich zwar nich so aus aber hab gehört das Euro-BB so ziemlich das beste ist, wird bei den besseren Bikes ja nur verwendet !!!!!!!!!


----------



## IEAtDirt (26. Juni 2007)

Wenn du aufgepasst haettest oder richtig gelesen haettest, waer dir aufgefallen dass spanish bb ne abwandlung von eurobb is. Is dir schonmal das gewinde von nem euroBB tretlager kaputt gegangen? Nich? Dann hoff dass dir das nich passiert! Spanish is wie euro nur ohne gewinde = Lager werden eingepresst und sind minimal größer(da kein gewinde)


----------



## Bampedi (26. Juni 2007)

ja also auto is wie fahrrad, nur eben mit motor, 4 rädern und was noch alles dazu gehört was ein fahrrad nich hat.

aber eigentlich isses das selbe nur eben besser ja


----------

